# DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest



## GamerX (29. Dezember 2014)

*DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*

Ich habe seit meiner Umstellung auf VDSL2 Störungen im DSL Frequenzspektrum (siehe Screenshot) und starke Schwankungen im Speedtest (sowohl während der Messung als auch im laufenden Test). Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, was diese Störungen verursachen kann? Kann man die Ursache anhand der betroffenen Frequenzen ausmachen? Die Störungen im Speedtest treten unabhängig von der Tageszeit und den verwendeten Haushaltsgeräten auf, manchmal sind sie auch garnicht vorhanden. Außerdem habe ich jeden Tag mindestens 10 Fehler von der Vermittlungsstelle, unter ihnen auch CRC Fehler. Ich verwende eine Fritzbox 7490 A/CH.

MfG GamerX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*



GamerX schrieb:


> Ich habe seit meiner Umstellung auf VDSL2 Störungen im DSL Frequenzspektrum (siehe Screenshot)...


Das ist keine störung sondern normal für VDSL. 
Im vorderen bereich bis träger 512 ist bei dir DPBO geschalten und danach wechseln sich die felder für up und download ab. (blau=down und grün=up)


> ...und starke Schwankungen im Speedtest (sowohl während der Messung als auch im laufenden Test).


Der speedtest zeigt müll. Wenn du den schon machen willst, dann zu einer zeit wo möglichst wenig andere im inet sind.
 Am zuverlässigsten ist aber der angezeigte sync der box. Alles andere liegt am provider und der netzauslastung. 


> Außerdem habe ich jeden Tag mindestens 10 Fehler von der Vermittlungsstelle, unter ihnen auch CRC Fehler.


Und ich dachte schon du hast viel. 10 fehler/min würde ich bei VDSL (ab 25 mbit) auch noch als gerade so vertretbar ansehen. Aber 10 fehler/tag sind ja ufl...


----------



## GamerX (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist keine störung sondern normal für VDSL.
> Im vorderen bereich bis träger 512 ist bei dir DPBO geschalten und danach wechseln sich die felder für up und download ab. (blau=down und grün=up)
> 
> Der speedtest zeigt müll. Wenn du den schon machen willst, dann zu einer zeit wo möglichst wenig andere im inet sind.
> ...


 
Danke für die Erklärungen. Ich weiß, dass sich Up und Down im Spektrum abwechseln  Was ich mit Störungen meine, sind die Zacken der Minimum Linie im SNR Graphen bei den Frequenzen 5000, 8000 und 14000 kHz. Mich würde interessieren, wodurch sie zustande kommen. Bezüglich des Speedtests vermute ich auch, dass er nicht gerade äußerst genau ist. Der Sync der Box ist immer Konstant, aber die Leitungskapazität, die die Fritzbox anzeigt, nimmt in letzter Zeit (ca 2 Wochen) ab, zuerst lag sie bei 106000 kbps, jetzt nur mehr bei 99000 kbps, die Störabstandsmarge hat sich ebenfalls von 30 auf 29 dB reduziert, die Dämpfung ist jedoch unverändert bei 12 dB.

Edit: Jedes Mal wenn ich den Router Neustarte steigt die Leitungskapazität wieder auf 102000 kbps an  Und hier noch ein Screenshot wo man die Störung im SNR Graphen eindeutig sieht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatokWa (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*

Welche Störung ?? Ich glaube du siehst da was das du sehen WILLST .... der Graph sieht absolut NORMAL aus .....


----------



## GamerX (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Welche Störung ?? Ich glaube du siehst da was das du sehen WILLST .... der Graph sieht absolut NORMAL aus .....



Ich meine Störungen wie diese: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe aber noch nicht lange VDSL, von daher kann es natürlich auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde, aber die Schwankungen wundern mich dennoch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*

Zeig uns lieber mal nen Screen der DSL Info Seite, die sagt mehr.^^


----------



## GamerX (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Zeig uns lieber mal nen Screen der DSL Info Seite, die sagt mehr.^^



Gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PS: im Screen sind keine Fehler zu sehen, weil ich den Router vor kurzem neugestartet habe


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*

Da würde ich aber mal ganz schnell n höheres Profil beantragen. 

Ist aber alles im Rahmen, das Spektrum muss nicht perfekt sein. Die Einbrüche können durch Router im gleichen Strang kommen und viele andere Dinge. Mach dir da keinen Kopf.


----------



## GamerX (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSL Leitungsstörungen und Schwankungen im Speedtest*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber mal ganz schnell n höheres Profil beantragen.
> 
> Ist aber alles im Rahmen, das Spektrum muss nicht perfekt sein. Die Einbrüche können durch Router im gleichen Strang kommen und viele andere Dinge. Mach dir da keinen Kopf.



Danke, da bin  ich beruhigt  Ja, ich hätte nichts lieber als 100mbps, aber bei uns in Österreich ist das so eine Sache mit der Telekom, die geben einem maximal 50 über vdsl2, und das auch nur, wenn Vektoring aktiviert ist, was wahrscheinlich noch ein Jahr bei mir dauert -_- 100 kriegt man überhaupt nur über FTTH, was imo einfach nur lächerlich ist.


----------

